# Transformation of the TSS Native SUV



## tom_in_orl

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*

Looking good [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## out-cast

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*

SHWEET! I knew I should've stopped by today.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*



> SHWEET! I knew I should've stopped by today.


You should'a. You know you way around. 

Thanks Tom. I have proof that "and I helped" ;D ;D










Snapped a couple quick pics before bugging back across the state.



















Now I really need to get my tail in gear.


----------



## backwaterbandits

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*


Looking REAL good!!! 
Like the color combo. [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*

Looks great Ron. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Brett

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*

CapnRon, your hull's covered in cap!



And you thought I wasn't watching....


----------



## MATT

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*

Color turned out nice. Sorry for only stopping by that one day I was worried Mel was going to but me to work.


----------



## TomFL

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*

Ron, that is a very sharp looking boat. I like the deck and the color combo too. 

Post more pics!!

-T


----------



## tim_henshaw

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*

God I want one of those. Looks awesome


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*

She's in the pipe shop for the next week or so. I'll post pics of the progress when I start to rig her.


----------



## backwaterbandits

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*


Gonna take her to Lakeland?


----------



## hoser3

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*

How is that cap held to the hull????????


----------



## Gramps

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*



> How is that cap held to the hull????????


Glue & Screws is my guess.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*



> Gonna take her to Lakeland?


That’s the plan. 



> How is that cap held to the hull????????


It’s bonded, then screwed together a with the rub rail.


----------



## MATT

*Re: Transformation if the TSS Native SUV*

Still wainting on the pic's of the pipe work.........


----------



## blakegaylord

I'm new to Microskiff, but I am following this boat closely. It is exactly what I am looking for as flats/duck skiff. You'll be hearing from me soon over at the Skiff Shop.


----------



## Guest

Finally got the pipework back from powder coating.  Couple of prefit pics with the control box mock up.



















Sorry for poor pics. I'll try to get better ones later.

CR/TSS


----------



## TidewateR

Really cool! I love it Ron

I'll be in touch soon regarding my SUV...I'll need some help rigging it up and giving it a make over, and I'd like to see what you can do with it! 

I'll need some more pics!  ;D


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

More pics.





































Come see us at the Tampa Show @ the State Fair Grounds this weekend. 

CR/TSS


----------



## Bob

GIT-R-DONE!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## TidewateR

really slick! [smiley=eek2.gif]


----------



## blakegaylord

Ron and Mel,

I enjoyed meeting you at the Expo. The SUV looks awesome. I see one behind my house in the no-so-distant future.


----------



## DSampiero

Holy skiff, I dig that grab bar/switch box.


----------



## MATT

Soooooooooooooo.........anything new been added? We need more pic's


----------



## oysterbreath

> Soooooooooooooo.........anything new been added? We need more pic's


BIGGER PICTURES!
This looks really sweet!
I have to tell ya', when I was at the Ankona shop this past weekend I was really impressed with these little boats! The Copperhead was nice but the SUV took the cake!


----------



## out-cast

> Soooooooooooooo.........anything new been added? We need more pic's
> 
> 
> 
> BIGGER PICTURES!
> This looks really sweet!
> I have to tell ya', when I was at the Ankona shop this past weekend I was really impressed with these little boats! The Copperhead was nice but the SUV took the cake!
Click to expand...

What did the Mrs think of the pictures? Nice meeting you by the way


----------



## oysterbreath

> Soooooooooooooo.........anything new been added? We need more pic's
> 
> 
> 
> BIGGER PICTURES!
> This looks really sweet!
> I have to tell ya', when I was at the Ankona shop this past weekend I was really impressed with these little boats! The Copperhead was nice but the SUV took the cake!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did the Mrs think of the pictures? Nice meeting you by the way
Click to expand...

Yeah man, it was good to meet you too. Well, the little lady kindly reminded me that getting the house situated is #1. Soon man...soon! I'll be parking SOMETHING in the garage soon after that! Thus far, I have 3 possibilities in mind including the SUV. You better watch out though...I think Gramps might try to steal your hull color.


----------



## mark_gardner

thats a trick looking grab bar setup


----------



## sfsurfr

That motor is sick!!! I was drooling over that baby when I saw it on the mercury website a little while back. great setup bro!!!


----------



## BowHunter1820

Nice Color Scheme ;D


----------



## Flyline

looks great! I love how it looks with flyaway mini verado... does it swat?


----------



## AlecWebster15

who made the grab bar???? looking for one just like this to be made.


----------

